#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  重生之血漾 (徵角)  (前三位抱歉)

## 血漾

*【重要】*
*【目前徵求角色 徵好才會繼續更】*

[名子]

[種族]

[性別]

[樣貌（有圖更好）]

[個性]

[其他（盡量補充）]

希望各獸踴躍徵角。
__________________________________
前面幾個會員抱歉，沒有管理員的提醒我沒有發現這裡也能徵角，這樣也能讓閱讀的人方便，我會把你們貼到這裡當範例。

某漾在次謝謝大家支持

*__________________________________*
*【範例】*
(影獸）

我來支持了(www 

[影月]

[狼]

[公]

[脖子上有項圈 毛色淡藍 底下有圖]

[冷靜、好鬥、對自己重要的人特別保護、討厭白天(喜歡天黑)]

[身上有刻印，白天吸收亮光能力下降，天黑吸收黑暗能力上升]

 :jcdragon-want: 期待第二章
*__________________________________*
   第二位  （克魯堤）

血漾大大您好,新會員來支持了

名字:紫風

種族:山貓

性別:公

外貌:紫毛,紫眼睛,背上有三條紅色條紋,牙齒很尖利

個性:平時跑很慢,看到食物跑得跟獵豹一樣快=愛吃

其他:喜歡咬東西,隨身攜帶樹枝

期待更新
*__________________________________*  
    第三位 （冽嶽楓華）

徵角啥的，當然是看到就要爬過來囉！(#

名字:默猶彌

種族:灰貓

性別:公

外貌:灰毛，頭上有3條深色的紋路，身高約150，年齡12(以人的算法),其餘，全灰，左手有個白銀手環，
手環上只有一粒紅色寶石，眼睛是桃紅色

性格:嗜睡，傲嬌，被激到會爆走，討厭被叫小矮子，很聰明，超級重情意，絕對會為朋友復仇。

武器(用不到就算了):對手環大喊[白銀魔劍！為我斬碎眼前的敵人！](超中二)然後就會出現一把1.5米長的銀劍(非到必要懶的拿，寧願用抓的)銀劍叫出來後會說話，很吵，大約是個40多歲的老頭，聚氣一劈能砍出一道波，叫出來時，猶彌會被魔化，毛色會變白，眼睛也會變成銀色，然後殺氣就蓋不住了......

好啦，設定超長......

*__________________________________*
以上是範例  感謝這幾位大大支持

目前欠缺7隻  1隻被朋友訂走

希望各位能踴躍參予。
http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/56...8%83%E7%AB%A0)
這是本文
*__________________________________*
*【近期】*



> 名子：影月


感謝您的參予，您的設定將會在後面幾章出現。



> 名子：紫風


感謝您的參予，您的設定將會在前中章節出現。



> 名子：默猶彌


感謝您的參予，您的設定將會在中章節出現。



> 伊默兒，或稱野魂


感謝您的參予，您的設定將會在前章節出現。



> 名字：卡斯特   綽號：卡滋


感謝您的參予，您的設定將會在中章節出現。



> 名子：尥廷


感謝您的參予，您的設定將會在中章節出現。



> 名子：碎風


感謝您的參予，您的設定將會在前章節出現。



> 名字:上弦月  名子：下弦月


感謝您的參予，您的設定將會中後章節出現。（領便當的問題，是不會的。） 

*__________________________________*
*【QA問答】*
Q:主角是獸，還是人。
A:主角原本是人，死亡後重身成獵豹。

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

漾漾我來啦~
[名子]伊默兒，或稱野魂

[種族]靈魂

[性別]女(母)

[樣貌（有圖更好）]靈魂沒有固定型體，但會變一些長相供身邊的人認識
依漾漾種族獵豹長相:體形普普，眼睛旁的兩條花紋異常的深，前額有自身靈魂的標記

[個性]極端個性(例:冷靜很冷靜，瘋狂很瘋狂，聰明很聰明)

[其他（盡量補充）]種族並非一般我們想到的靈魂(人死後就升天的那種)，
而是除非你有誠心誠意相信靈魂存在，或你本來就是某靈魂投胎變來的，不然也就只是個空殼，死後變肥料。
靈魂在世上露面方式
1.投胎(記憶清除)
2.附生
3.給陰陽眼看
4.幻化(記憶存在，想變怎樣就變怎樣，力量很強大，最好版本)
我登場是第4項喔
可以參考我的報道文
http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/56...野魂-靈魂-新龍-新狼來報到
若還有需求再問我

----------


## 卡斯特

我也來參加了～

名字：卡斯特   綽號：卡滋


種族：幻天獸(平常以狼的型態現身


性別：公的


年齡：14（以人類的年齡換算）


體型:中偏瘦小 ，精瘦型 

獸時: 
身長-100公分(不包括尾長) 
身高-60公分 
尾長-95公分

獸人時: 
身高-160公分 

幻天獸時:
身長-100公分
身高-60公分
尾長-95公分
翅膀-150公分


樣貌（圖片連結在最下面）：
眼珠-冰藍色
毛色-銀灰色，在月光下是銀白色
裝飾-脖子上有一條串著幻獸爪的項鍊
(不用強調幻獸爪)，左前腳帶著一個有著藍色電路的煙黑色手環(磁環扣，用來召喚武器)
傷疤/烙印-在獸人型態比較明顯
左肩有寫著(bw001)的烙印，背部有兩道鞭痕
獸痕(破天)-獸人及幻天獸型態比較明顯
在左胸口，兩金環相扣，翅膀向右展開，條狀羽毛尾向左捲曲


獸人型態服裝
[夏天]，白色帽T，外面在穿一件無袖黑色背心(有拉鍊)，寬鬆的運動褲(短褲) 
[冬天]，白色Tshirt，外面在穿一件黑色外套，脖子上有白色領巾，深藍色運動長褲

幻天獸型態
狼頭，狼身，鷲翅，獅尾，將脖子上的項鍊扯掉就會變回幻天獸，雖然有翅膀但不太會飛


個性：
獨行獸一隻，警覺性很高，不容易相信任何生物，討厭麻煩的事，說話跟行動有時會相反(傲嬌)，獨來獨往令人捉摸不定，不過內心卻十分熱情開朗，而且很單純，不過這只有在想睡覺或起床時才會出現，會為朋友赴湯蹈火，見到陌生人遇到麻煩會出手幫助，隨即消失，擁有幻化的能力，所以被稱為詛咒之子，喜歡交朋友，但又怕傷害朋友，幻化時若控制不好會暴走，破壞一切事物，因此常很自責，也因為怕被追捕(幻天獸幾乎滅絕了)，而以狼的型態生活著，且一直保守著這個秘密 


武器：藍焰棒-常用的，寬3公分，長160公分
外觀:為銀色，上面有紅色紋路，正中間有深藍色按鈕，用來控制伸縮
可伸縮，好攜帶，會發出藍色的火焰


技能: 
瞬火-腳底下產生火焰，使移動速度加快 

衝鋒刺-全身包覆著火焰，以最快的速度擊中敵人 

藍焰爪-無傷害力，又稱冰火之爪，使用此技能能使場面上充滿藍火與寒冰

高壓火-熱到可以將水蒸發 

涳-在自身周圍形成無形的防護罩，通常在緊張時會發動，卻不知道該如何解除，不太會控制


其他：
將項鍊扯掉就會變成幻天獸
看到朋友，親人重傷或身亡會爆走

獸設 - http://wolfbbs.net/attachment.php?at...6&d=1423206348
獸人型態圖騰 - http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=SZ88
幻天獸型態 - http://i.imgur.com/tjfXjLph.jpg


大概就這樣，如果有問題在問我～

----------


## 帕格薩斯

現在還有蒸餃嗎，來給設定了owo/
[名字]尥廷
[種族]狼>>幽魂>>狼魔
[性別]雄性
[樣貌（有圖更好）]
死亡以後之設定如附圖(BY MIX)
主色灰副色白，眼睛為藍色。
死亡以後靈體主色更為深灰色，雙眼左紫右藍，眼下有細長各約2cm的倒三角圖樣，眉骨左右各有幾個深藍刺狀突起；胸前掛有養母虎伊拉右側上顎犬牙改造之靈力空間儲存裝置，雙前爪臂左右各有一條紋布袖套(遮蓋刀傷，左藍右紫)，左前腿與右後腿內側有彈孔；背生羽翼，雙翼末端羽毛均有班駁血紅摻雜。

若需要被附身對象之人設或狼之人型狀態則留言告知，會盡快趕圖
[個性]
因為已經死亡的緣故，對許多事情都抱以淡然的心態去看待。但由於死因是被人類所獵殺(皮毛還被剝走)，相當不信任人類。在遇見附身對象之前的幾十年間因為怨念的日益深厚而成魔。基本上除非必要，否則不願意出手。
唯一的例外則是已經把附身對象(某人類)當作是夥伴，並且樂於展現惡搞精神。
[其他（盡量補充）]
因為早產而被族群拋棄，由一頭虎養大。
屬性幽雷，不喜歡沐浴在日光下(但是如果被太陽照射不會有事)。喜歡出沒的時間是多霧的夜晚。
死後成魔以後已經成為另一種形式的生命。可以脫離附身對象，但是一定時間內要回去。
不喜歡太過吵雜的地方。
-
以上~麻煩血漾君了: 3

----------


## 碎風

[名子]
碎風
[種族]
闇月狼
[性別]
公
[樣貌（有圖更好）]

[個性]
平常不太愛說話，對熟識的話較多，喜歡默默觀察，存在感很低，一不注意就有可能消失(?)，
很好說話，吃軟不吃硬，對朋友很好，能幫的一定幫，做事情習慣默默的做，自身存在著兩種
人格，另一種較殘暴，通常只有生氣或戰鬥時才有可能顯現出來，眼睛也會變成紅色的
[其他（盡量補充）]
年齡:16
獸人時身高:185 cm
獸型態時:130 cm

平常另一人格會附著在自己的影子上，也可以分離成兩個個體。
能力是操控風、雷與影子，可任意變換自身型態，屬於自然系。
背後有翅膀，不過平常會收著，需飛行時才會顯現出來。
變成隱藏人格時攻擊會附加黑暗屬性，會侵蝕別人的精神。
脖子上有一條月亮形狀的項鍊，裏頭有自身被封印住的力量，解放後會有副作用，會店的異常虛弱。

對自己小時候完全沒有記憶，為了尋找記憶而踏上旅程~

大概就這樣了   好像寫太多了  ((不
覺得血漾出文真的超快速的......
寫文之外也要注意身體喔
祝寫文順利~

----------


## 弦月

編輯中，請稍候（？

----------

